# Help with braising a lamb!!!!!!!!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how are u, please i need help with something. I had to braise the lamb's arm . So as i know the technique for braising is saute the meat and the vegetables, after put them in a source with a little stock, cover it and after cook it in the oven.

Well i did was this, i gte out the bone from the lamb´s arm,,, after i stir some salt, pepper and thyme, after i coiled the lamb and saute it in a little of oil, after i sauté the vegetables. after i put them in a source with stock and i covered it and it went to the oven..... WElllllllll cuz those days i had received class about the temperatures in meats ,, i though ahhhhhh, i have to cook the lamb till it gets the temperature (64 celsius or 147 F ) so it cooked about 20 minutes , i though the temperature and it was about 70 (157 F)celsius, i said oh mi god,, its cooked so much,, so i put it out from the oven. it was cooked only 20 minutes,, it was hard and dried, the chef shouted me and failed me.. so what was my mistake? should it have been cooked a lot of time cuz its lamb???? when should i use the rules of temepratures? when its prime quality meat?

Thanks so much, and sorry cuz my english, thanks

Gus!!!!!


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i'm guessing you were braising what we call lamb shank-the lower part of the leg. They are tough suckers when not cooked long enough-you're not shooting for MR here . 

I don't apply temps when doing a braise(although i'm there are some who do)-as product can vary batch to batch, size, etc. Cook until tender-20 minutes on a lamb shank ain't gonna do it. The item should "amost" fall off the bone-this is key and tender all the through to a fork. If it does fall off the bone it's overcooked and can be dry.

Traditional braising also calls for enough liquid the cover 1/3 to 1/2 of the product. This can also result in a dry, crusty end product if not properly covered and turned. I will cover almost all the way with whatever braising liquid i'm using. Remember not to boil the product either-this will result in a tough end result also. 

Remember all braised items are served "done". Tender through and through. Briaising is a technique used to make tough cuts of meat tender and palatable. You are breaking down connective tissue in the product by the long cooking time.

hth, danny


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Braise longer Gus, 2.5-3 hours. See how that goes.

Edit: I take that back, how big was the piece of meat?


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey Dano, thanks so much, thanks for being patient and help me, u answered most of my doubts,,, Kuan, thanks,, it was a piece of meat very smal,, abut my hand size(big hand) but it has connective tissue, thanks.

I asked this cuz when i ended my test my chef told me, it should have been a little red, that was weird for me, ,, but when should i use temperatures,, when its just a first category meat like fillet or a torunedo? thanks, so much

If u wana know anything about peruvian food, about the bets and peruvian cebiche, let me know or about tamales, or anything about the 400 kinf of potatoes we have, let me know,

thanks

Gustavo


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

im wondering,, if the braise method is using for meats that need long time for being cooked cuz we have to break the connective tissue, why do we braise vegetables?????????like romain lettuces?? why is its so soft? how do i understand the technique in this case???'''

Thanks


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

gus, i wonder if i'm getting you right. Could you have had a piece of lamb leg? This would be more appropriate to serving "red" MR or M, but is typically roasted or grilled-some type of dry heat method instead of a combo method. Or it may be i'm not understanding the translation....or the term is not being applied correctly.

And yes, braised veg is the same idea. Chicorys, endives, leeks, root veg, etc become a different animal when braised. Tender, juicy, bitterness leaves, sugars are concentrated.

Don't mean to confuse you more. Maybe your instructor could clarify?


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello friend what i had to do was a "lamb foreshank braised", that was the recipe. So i have been reading the "professional chef" i read about what braise is ,, it says the meat should be cooked FULLY cuz this technique is used more for meats that arent so soft and its necessary to break connective tissue... Sooo, i did this,,, i boned the foreshank,, peper, salt, after i tied it for getting agood shape during the braising,,, after i cooked just short time cuz i though the lamb should be cooked short time for getting rare like ribs on the grill,,,, so it was cooked just 20 minutes,,,,, it was dryed and brown,,, and completely chewing , difficult to eat;;;;;;;;;;; so i failed the test,.................but the chef told me i had to cook it short time,,,,,,,,,,so i dont understand cuz if its going to be short time is againts the braise concept and aplication, no sense.,,, thats why i was confused cuz, thats why im asking u, cuz i have been confused and even one teacher couldnt answered me,,, thanks again fiends... ****,,,its difficult when someone speaks other language but i hope u can understand me. Reading books in english is helping me.

Kind regards

Gustavo


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi, sorry when im saying shank, im saying ARM, i mean the forward leg,, i mean that , the leg next to the shoulder, i mean that, thanks.

Gus


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i gotcha. Here, shank is served on the bone. Foreshanks are smaller and more sinewy than the hindshank. Regardless, they must be braised until tender just as you've read/researched. You're on the right track. The only temps for braised items are done or over/underdone-contrary to what service staff may tell you . 

hth


----------



## jjdeep (Oct 6, 2005)

To keep your braises from dying out.....put some parchment paper over your braise... make sure it is a nice tight fit.....this will keep the meat nice and moist. hope that helps. JJ


----------

